# Date Movie



## x.els.x (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone seen the trailer for it?
i think it looks hilarious and cant wait to see it!

its basically ripping off alot of other movies like "Hitch", "meet The Fockers", "napoleon dynamite" etc

and theres a funny scene with "JLO" in it

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/datemovie.html


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 7, 2006)

lol i saw that the other day.  I can't wait until it comes out! 

jello...lol


----------



## afterglow (Feb 7, 2006)

I've seen the commercial a couple of times, but I actually think that it look incredibly stupid.  Eh, but then again, I don't normally like those kinds of movies in the first place.


----------

